# Random Network Outages



## number34 (Feb 11, 2009)

So I have a Windows Server 2008 Standard edition box with two network cards (one with an incoming Internet connection and the other going to the switch) that acts as a DHCP server, has a few shared folders, and I have enabled the Routing Role as well.

I have that hooked up to a switch along with the other workstations in my office.

Randomly through the day, we get total network loss on all of the workstations as the exact same time. We can no longer browse the internet, we can't access file shares on the server, etc. I check the server, there's no warnings, errors in the log, the Internet works fine from the server.

Usually we have to wait a few minutes or restart the server and unplug replug in the switch and it goes back up.

Any ideas on what would cause this?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

My money is on the switch.


----------



## number34 (Feb 11, 2009)

We've replaced the switch yet it still happens. It only happens between 8am and 11am... It's really weird. I've now confirmed that once the network does go down, at a workstation I can see all the other worksations but not the server if I browse the network and the opposite from the server. From the server, I can see only the server and no other workstations.

I just dont understand what would cause this any ideas? Nothing changes, the configuration doesn't change, but a simple reboot to the server fixes everything.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Something is happening then between 8-11. Backup, large upload, some other scheduled task. Anything come to mind?


----------



## safranITGuru (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you checked with your provider? If you can still see all of the machines in the local lan, your problem lies beyond that. I would check with the provider and see if the are experiencing anything at those times.


----------

